# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  ΘΕΡΜΟΣΙΦΩΝΑΣ

## toalex

Καλησπερα και Χρόνια πολλά, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, το θερμοσίφωνο οποτε το ανάβω οχι ομως πάντα τρεχει η βαλβιδα αντεπιστροφης!!Εαν βαλω μειωτη πιεσης 3.5 bar στην εισοδο του κρυου στον θερμοσιφωνα πριν την βαλβιδα αντεπιστροφης υπάρχει περίπτωση να σταματήσει να τρέχει;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Νομίζω όχι , με την λογική ότι εντός του θερμοσίφωνα θα επικρατήσουν οι ίδιες πιέσεις. Και άρα έχει πρόβλημα η βαλβίδα αντεπιστροφής.
https://www.xn--pxacaquu0ad.eu/e-sho...F%CE%B1%CF%82/

----------


## vasilllis

Πετρο γιατι λες οχι?δεν θα εχει ιδια πιεση μετα τον μειωτη.
Αν το προβλημα ειναι η υψηλη πιεση και οχι η ελλατωματικη βαλβιδα θα κανει δουλεια.Θα προτεινα να αλλαξεις μια βαλβιδα πρωτα (αν δεν μπορεις να μετρησεις την πιεση)

----------


## Gregpro

Η δουλεια της βαλβιδας ειναι να σταζει. Βαλε ενα δοχειο διαστολης 8 λιτρα φουσκωμενο 0.5 bar κατω απο την πιεση του δικτυου. Αν η πιεση ειναι πανω απο 5 bar, βαλε ΚΑΙ μειωτη.

----------


## Gregpro

> Πετρο γιατι λες οχι?δεν θα εχει ιδια πιεση μετα τον μειωτη.
> Αν το προβλημα ειναι η υψηλη πιεση και οχι η ελλατωματικη βαλβιδα θα κανει δουλεια.Θα προτεινα να αλλαξεις μια βαλβιδα πρωτα (αν δεν μπορεις να μετρησεις την πιεση)


Και 2 bar να ειναι η πιεση λογω τοποθετησης μειωτη, οι διαστολες θα την ανεβασουν πανω απο 8 bar. Κοιτα τι εγραψα παραπανω.

----------


## selectronic

> Καλησπερα και Χρόνια πολλά, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, το θερμοσίφωνο οποτε το ανάβω οχι ομως πάντα τρεχει η βαλβιδα αντεπιστροφης!!Εαν βαλω μειωτη πιεσης 3.5 bar στην εισοδο του κρυου στον θερμοσιφωνα πριν την βαλβιδα αντεπιστροφης υπάρχει περίπτωση να σταματήσει να τρέχει;
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


Έχεις υψηλή πίεση νερού, στο όριο του να ανοίξει το ασφαλιστικό και η εξτρά πίεση από την διαστολή του νερού όταν το ζεσταίνεις είναι αρκετή για να κάνει την βαλβίδα να αρχίσει να ανοίγει (που είναι η δουλειά της).
Για το καλό όλων των υδραυλικών στο σπίτι, βάλε ρυθμιστή πίεσης στην παροχή του νερού (όχι μόνο στον θερμοσίφωνα).

----------


## νεκταριοος

για χαρα και χρονια πολλα σε ολους  πχ εδω αιγινα εχουμε 9,5 bar( μετρημενη με μανωμετρο )  ποσο ειναι η σωστη πιεση  ομως ? για να μαθαινουμε και εμεις ευχαριστω.
Α και καλη χρονια.

----------


## vasilllis

> Και 2 bar να ειναι η πιεση λογω τοποθετησης μειωτη, οι διαστολες θα την ανεβασουν πανω απο 8 bar. Κοιτα τι εγραψα παραπανω.


Γρηγορη οι βαλβίδες ασφαλείας των θερμοσιφωνων ειναι να τον προστατευσουν απο το οριο αντοχης τους.Αναγκαιο κακο ειναι να σταζουν.
Δεν νομιζω να ανεβαινει 8 bar η πιεση λογω διαστολων(αν εχεις κανει υπολογισμους τοτε δεκτοι) και βεβαια με 8 bar h βαλβιδα δεν ανοιγει.

Νεκτάριε εισαι στα όρια αντοχης των υλικών κατασκευης της εγκασταστασης σου.Καλο θα ηταν να μπεις ενας μειωτης.

----------


## selectronic

> Και 2 bar να ειναι η πιεση λογω τοποθετησης  μειωτη, οι διαστολες θα την ανεβασουν πανω απο 8 bar. Κοιτα τι εγραψα  παραπανω.





> Γρηγορη οι βαλβίδες ασφαλείας των θερμοσιφωνων ειναι να τον προστατευσουν απο το οριο αντοχης τους.Αναγκαιο κακο ειναι να σταζουν.
> Δεν νομιζω να ανεβαινει 8 bar η πιεση λογω διαστολων(αν εχεις κανει υπολογισμους τοτε δεκτοι) και βεβαια με 8 bar h βαλβιδα δεν ανοιγει.
> 
> Νεκτάριε εισαι στα όρια αντοχης των υλικών κατασκευης της εγκασταστασης σου.Καλο θα ηταν να μπεις ενας μειωτης.


Καλά το λέει, σφαίρα ανεβαίνει η πίεση, αν η διαφορά μεταξύ κρύου/ζεστού νερού ήταν μόνο 1-2bar τότε οι βαλβίδες 10/12 bar δεν θα άνοιγαν ποτέ:






> για χαρα και χρονια πολλα σε ολους  πχ εδω  αιγινα εχουμε 9,5 bar( μετρημενη με μανωμετρο )  ποσο ειναι η σωστη  πιεση  ομως ? για να μαθαινουμε και εμεις ευχαριστω.
> Α και καλη χρονια.


10bar είναι το όριο του δικτύου, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως έχετε 9.5bar εκεί...
Κάτω από 5bar ρυθμίζεις την πίεση.

----------


## vasilllis

> Καλά το λέει, σφαίρα ανεβαίνει η πίεση, αν η διαφορά μεταξύ κρύου/ζεστού νερού ήταν μόνο 1-2bar τότε οι βαλβίδες 10/12 bar δεν θα άνοιγαν ποτέ:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10bar είναι το όριο του δικτύου, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως έχετε 9.5bar εκεί...
> Κάτω από 5bar ρυθμίζεις την πίεση.


απορω οι δικες μου βαλβιδες στο σπιτι και σε οσα εχω επισκεφτει τοτε γιατι δεν τρεχουν.
Ηθελα να ηξερα τι μελετη εγινε και βγηκε αυτο το γραφημα ή οσους θερμοσιφωνες εχω δει εγω εχουν χαλασμενες βαλβιδες και ανθεκτικους θερμοσιφωνες?

----------


## selectronic

> .
> **             ?


 :
"    .   1h17min."

     ,         5-7bar...

----------


## vasilllis

.      .   6,5 (        -     -  )   . 6kw  ( 60lt -     )  6,5       .   4kw  15 ( )   45 .

----------


## selectronic

?
   15               .
        ,       :/

----------


## vasilllis

> ?
>    15               .
>         ,       :/


E       ?

----------


## Gregpro

> .    .
>     8 bar    (** )    8 bar h   .
> 
>           .      .


      8   10 bar.    - 10-12 bar     12-14 bar (    .)            3 bar,      10    .         ,                       ,     .                      .        ,         .      :
1.         ,        .      ,        .
2.      5 bar,    8  12     0.5 bar      .    .     6 .
3.        5 bar,      .       ,        .

----------


## selectronic

> E       ?


   .       .

           ():

            "  "               (99%).
          ,                     (        ),                  ,     :

-  ,    .
-            .    ,            .      ()      (           )          //    5-6-7bar.
 " ":
-     .     , 8-10-12 bar  _'  _  ( :Unsure: )       / /   8bar ,    10/12   .
-      .     .
-    "" ,       ... :/

         ,      5bar               2-3         3-4bar.
        (      ),                  ,      ...

*edit:*
      converter ,   ISO-8859-7  UTF-8

----------


## selectronic

,          log-in    ""...
  on-line converter    edit   .

----------


## selectronic

> 8   10 bar.    - 10-12 bar     12-14 bar (    .)            3 bar,      10    .         ,                       ,     .                      .        ,         .      :
> 1.         ,        .      ,        .
> 2.      5 bar,    8  12     0.5 bar      .    .     6 .
> 3.        5 bar,      .       ,        .


       ,              ,     10-20      ( -   )  2-3 ,           .         ,  .

   ,  " "  "        "       (            )      ,              ,        ...

----------


## Gregpro

> ,              ,     10-20      ( -   )  2-3 ,           .         ,  .
> 
>    ,  " "  "        "       (            )      ,              ,        ...


            .         .    ,       ,     ,   .         "       ." 
        ,     ,    .      ,    ,      2 bar,  6 bar. '   .      5 bar,            ,    .      , ,  .   zilmet  reflex,   20 .          .

----------


## vasilllis

.
    ,       ,      .
        (       )   .

                (       .)

----------


## Gregpro

> Οι ηλιςκοι ςκοομς χειροτερα γιατι και θερμοστατη να εχουν στην αντισταση δεν εχουν στον ηλιιο.
> Δεν δαιφωνω για το ΔΔ,δεν διαφωνω για το οτι καταστρεφονται πολυ γρηγορα,διαφωνω περι μου ειπε καποιος μαστορας κλπ.
> Σε οποιον ειναι ευκολο φερνω μανομετρο για επιτοπου δοκιμη(εμενα ειναι στο παταρι και δεν εχω υψος) να λυθουν αποριες.
> 
> ΥΓ υποπτευομαι και εκ κατασκευης θολο στο δοχειο του θερμοσιφωνα ωστε να κραταει αερα απο μονο του(αν και αυτο θα οδηγουσε σε οξειδωση αμεσα.)


Οπως εγραψα και σε προηγουμενο μηνυμα, εχω κανει τη δοκιμη με μανομετρο και επιβεβαιωθηκα. Αυτο ομως δεν συμβαινει οταν το/τα αντεπιστροφα δεν κλεινουν καλα. Τοτε η διαστολη επιστρεφει στο δικτυο. Αυτο με το θολο που λες δεν ισχυει. Δεν το εχω δει σε κανενα καζανι.

----------


## toalex

Τελικα αλλαξα βαλβιδα εβαλα μια 10-12 και παλι τρεχει!!Σκεφτομαι τωρα να δοκιμασω μειωτη πιεσης,στα ποσα bar πρεπει να ειναι 3 η 4;

----------


## Gregpro

> Τελικα αλλαξα βαλβιδα εβαλα μια 10-12 και παλι τρεχει!!Σκεφτομαι τωρα να δοκιμασω μειωτη πιεσης,στα ποσα bar πρεπει να ειναι 3 η 4;


Σου ειχα γραψει πως η δουλεια της βαλβιδας ειναι να σταζει, για να προστατευει το θερμοσιφωνα απο την υπερπιεση. Λογικο ειναι να σταζει και η καινουρια. Σου εγραψα τα βηματα λυσης του προβληματος στο μηνυμα #15. Μετρα πρωτα την πιεση, για να δουμε αν χρειαζεται δοχειο διαστολης η και δοχειο και μειωτης. Ο μειωτης απο μονος του ειναι πιθανο να μη λυσει το προβλημα.

----------


## toalex

Η πιεση του δικτυου ειναι 7 bar,τον ρυθμιστη πιεσης τον ρυθμισα στα 3,5 bar με αποτέλεσμα παλι να τρέχει η βαλβιδα!!Τωρα σε περίπτωση που θέλει δοχειο διαστολης ποια πρεπει να ειναι η σειρά  τοποθέτησης και ποσα λιτρα δοχειο;Να υπενθυμίσω οτι το θερμοσιφωνο ειναι 80 λιτρα.

----------


## Gregpro

Αφου εχεις 7 bar, ο μειωτης πρεπει να μπει στην κεντρικη παροχη για να προστατευσει ολη την εγκατασταση. Καλο ειναι να βαλεις και ενα ορειχαλκινο φιλτρακι για να προστατευσεις τον μειωτη απο πετραδακια. Η σιτα του φιλτρου να κοιταει προς τα κατω. Δοχειο διαστολης θα βαλεις οπωσδηποτε (να δω τι θα πουν τωρα οι αλλοι εδω μεσα που επεμεναν οτι το προβλημα θα σταματησει με το μειωτη. Βαλε 12 λιτρα μπλε δοχειο επισμαλτωμενο εσωτερικα (για νερα χρησης θα πεις.) Η Zilmet π.χ. βγαζει τετοια δοχεια. Το δοχειο θα το φουσκωσεις 0.5 bar κατω απο την πιεση του μειωτη.

----------

dimos1968 (08-01-20)

----------


## toalex

Δηλαδή τωρα με το δοχείο διαστολης τα νερα που ετρεχαν απο την βαλβιδα θα τα μαζευει το δοχειο διαστολης;Ο ρυθμιστής πιεσης που εβαλα ειναι τις Brass form  και εχει φιλτρακι απο κατω!!
Δηλαδη αν κατάλαβα καλά η σειρα που πρεπει να τοποθετηθουν ειναι η εξης;
ρολόι ύδρευσης - μειωτης πιεσης - δοχειο διαστολης;

----------


## nyannaco

Το δοχείο διαστολής θα παραλαμβάνει τον επιπλέον όγκο του νερού λόγω της διαστολής, ώστε να μην ανεβαίνει τόσο η πίεση που να ανοίγει η βαλβίδα ασφαλείας. Αυτό είναι το ζητούμενο, δεδομένου ότι ο ρόλος της ΒΑ είναι να ανοίγει σε εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις (π.χ. κολλημένος θερμοστάτης που δεν κόβει) για λόγους, ακριβώς, ασφαλείας, και ΟΧΙ να ελέγχει την πίεση ανοίγοντας διαρκώς! Το συχνό άνοιγμα της ΒΑ οδηγεί στη συσσώρευση αλάτων σε αυτήν, επηρρεάζοντας τη στεγανότητά της, με τελικό αποτέλεσμα μετά από λίγα ανοίγματα να τρέχει πλέον συνέχεια, και να χρειάζεται αντικατάσταση.

----------

Gregpro (08-01-20)

----------


## Gregpro

> Δηλαδή τωρα με το δοχείο διαστολης τα νερα που ετρεχαν απο την βαλβιδα θα τα μαζευει το δοχειο διαστολης;Ο ρυθμιστής πιεσης που εβαλα ειναι τις Brass form  και εχει φιλτρακι απο κατω!!
> Δηλαδη αν κατάλαβα καλά η σειρα που πρεπει να τοποθετηθουν ειναι η εξης;
> ρολόι ύδρευσης - μειωτης πιεσης - δοχειο διαστολης;


ΟΧΙ!!! Το δοχειο πρεπει να τοποθετηθει πανω στον θερμοσιφωνα, ΠΡΙΝ τη βαλβιδα. Αλλιως θα ειναι σαν να μην υπαρχει. Δηλαδη πανω στην παροχη κρυου νερου του θερμοσιφωνα θα μπει ενα ταφ και πανω στο ταφ θα βιδωσεις το δοχειο στη μια μερια και τη βαλβιδα στην αλλη. Ο μειωτης οπως σωστα ειπες, θα μπει μετα το υδρομετρο και αφου εχει φιλτρακι, ειναι κομπλε. Το ταφ και τα εξαρτηματα που θα βαλεις να τα ζητησεις ορειχαλκινα και οχι γαλβανιζε, επειδη τα γαλβανιζε σκουριαζουν εσωτερικα και γινονται χαλι μαυρο. Τα υπολοιπα τα εγραψε ο Νικος απο πανω.

----------


## toalex

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Gregpro,αρα η συνδεση πρεπει να ειναι η 
εξης;Δες την φωτογραφία.20200108_214056.jpg

----------


## Gregpro

Ακριβως ετσι! Και ο μειωτης καλο ειναι να μπει στην κεντρικη παροχη. Και αφου θα κανεις που θα κανεις δουλεια στην κεντρικη παροχη, βαλε κι ενα φιλτρο νηματος atlas. Τα 3.5 bar επαρκουν μεχρι τριτο οροφο. Αν εισαι πιο ψηλα, βαλε 4. Και αν σου ειναι ευκολο, βαλε μια φωτογραφια της κεντρικης παροχης να δω αν εχει γινει καμια χοντραδα απο καποιον "καλλιτεχνη."

----------


## toalex

Γρηγορη σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια σου,τωρα θα παραγγειλω το δοχειο διαστολης που μου ειπες τις zilmet και οταν τελειωσω την εγκατασταση θα σε πω τα αποτελεσματα!!Και παλι σε ευχαριστώ και καλή χρονιά να έχεις.

----------


## Gregpro

Επισης καλη χρονια φιλε. Στην κεντρικη παροχη αμα καποιος υδραυλικος σου εκανε μπαλωμα με tuborama, αφαιρεσε το επειδη κοβει τη ροη. Και οτι εξαρτημα παρεις να ειναι ορειχαλκινο για να μη σκουριασει.

----------


## toalex

Φιλε Γρηγορη αυριο περιμενω να παραλαβω το συγκεκριμένο δοχείο διαστολής. Η παροχη του είναι 3/4 πειραζει αν το συνδεσω πανω σε ταφ 1/2;Πιστευω το συγκεκριμενο δοχειο να ειναι το σωστο!!Για ριξτο και εσυ μια ματια!!


https://froussis.gr/θερμανση/αυτοματ...αλλήνη-61-0023

----------


## Gregpro

Ειναι ακριβως το δοχειο που ελεγα! Πηγαινε το σε βενζιναδικο και ελεγξε τον αερα του. Πρεπει να ειναι 0.5 bar κατω απο την πιεση της εγκαταστασης. Για να το συνδεσεις βαλε ορειχαλκινη συστολη οπως ειπες και μια βανα με τρελο ρακορ για να μπορεις να το αποσυνδεεις ευκολα καθε εξι μηνες για φουσκωμα.

----------


## toalex

Τον μειωτη πιεσης θα τον ρυθμισω στα 4 bar αρα ο αερας στο δοχειο πρεπει να ειναι 3.5 bar αυτο εννοείς;

----------


## Gregpro

Σε ποιον οροφο εισαι; Ξεχασα να ρωτησω.

----------


## toalex

προς το παρόν τον μειωτη θα τον βαλω στον θερμοσιφωνα, και σε κανα δυο μηνες οταν ερθει ο υδραυλικός μου θα τον βαλω κοντα στο υδρομετρο,εγω ειμαι στον 2 οροφο.

----------


## Gregpro

Τοτε τα 3.5 bar ειναι υπεραρκετα. Το δοχειο φουσκωσε το στα 3 bar. Οταν ο μειωτης τοποθετηθει στην κεντρικη παροχη, εχε υπ'οψιν σου οτι η πιεση στο διαμερισμα θα ειναι λιγο χαμηλοτερη λογω υψομετρικης διαφορας. Οποτε θα χρειαστει να κατεβει το δοχειο στα 2.5 bar. Μην ξεχασεις να βαλεις βανα με τρελο ρακορ για να αποσυνδεεις ευκολα το δοχειο καθε εξι μηνες.

----------


## toalex

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου,οταν τα συνδεσω  θα σου πω και τα αποτελεσματα αν τρεξει ξανα η βαλβιδα του θερμοσιφωνα!!

----------


## toalex

Φιλε Γρηγόρη κανονικα το δοχείο διαστολης δεν πρέπει να εχει τα ιδια bar με την πιεση του δικτυου μετα απο τον μειωτη πιεσης;
Π.Χ  πιεση δικτυου 4 bar δοχειο διαστολης 4 bar αερα!

----------


## Gregpro

Θεωρητικα ναι, αλλα επειδη κατα το φουσκωμα υπαρχει σφαλμα μετρησης, αν το σφαλμα ειναι προς τα πανω και η πιεση του δοχειου ειναι μεγαλυτερη απο την πιεση του δικτυου, ειναι σαν να ακυρωνεις το δοχειο κατα τα πρωτα λεπτα λειτουργιας του θερμοσιφωνα. 4 bar παντως ειναι πολλα. Δοκιμασες με 3.5?

----------


## toalex

Φιλε Γρηγόρη την Τετάρτη θα το βαλω το δοχείο διαστολης και θα το δοκιμάσω με 3.5 bar,θα σε στειλω μήνυμα οταν το τελειωσω!!Καλο απόγευμα

----------


## toalex

Καλησπέρα φίλε Γρηγόρη, τελικά σήμερα ασχολήθηκα με τον θερμοσίφωνα συνδεσα το δοχείο διαστολης όπως ακριβώς μου είπες και τελικά σταμάτησε επιτέλους η βαλβίδα να στάζει!!Ο ρυθμιστής πιεσης ειναι ρυθμισμενος στα 4 bar και το δοχείο διαστολης το εχω φουσκώσει στα 3.5 bar!Ανέβηκε μονο 0.4 bar η βελόνα οπως θα δεις και στην φωτογραφία. Τώρα πιστεύω ότι το νερό θα το μάζεψε το δοχείο διαστολης!Τραβώντας τωρα νερό απο το θερμοσιφωνα το δοχείο διαστολης θα επιστρέψει το νερό πισω στο θερμοσίφωνα η θα το αποθηκεύει; Απλώς σου το ρωτάω για να καταλάβω πως λειτουργεί το δοχειο διαστολης!
Παντως τι να πω σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για ακόμη μια φορά και για την πολύτιμη βοήθειά σου.20200115_182652.jpg

----------


## Gregpro

Ακριβώς, το δοχείο λειτουργεί σαν αμορτισέρ! Χαίρομαι που τα κατάφερες!

----------


## toalex

Καλησπέρα φίλε Γρηγόρη, να σε ρωτήσω σε μποιλερ 500 λιτρα για ζεστα νερα χρήσης ποσα λιτρα δοχειο διαστολης χρειαζεται και τι δοχείο διαστολης;

----------


## Gregpro

50 λίτρα μπλε δοχείο για νερά χρήσης. Επίσης σου έχω στείλει προσωπικό μήνυμα αλλά δεν ξέρω αν το είδες.

----------


## νεκταριοος

καλησπερα  θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι , σε ενα ηλεκτρομποίλερ δαπεδου , οπου εγινε συντηρηση (αλαχτηκε , αντισταση καθως και ανωδιο )  οταν τον αναβουν  η αναβει το καλοριφερ  εξαερωνει στις βρισες  (  παφ   παφ ) και τρομαζει ο ανθρωπος .  Να πουμε εδω οτι οτι δεν γνωριζουμε την πιεση  του δικτιου, .τι μπωρει να ειναι αυτο?ευχαριστω.

----------


## vasilllis

> καλησπερα  θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι , σε ενα ηλεκτρομποίλερ δαπεδου , οπου εγινε συντηρηση (αλαχτηκε , αντισταση καθως και ανωδιο )  οταν τον αναβουν  η αναβει το καλοριφερ  εξαερωνει στις βρισες  (  παφ   παφ ) και τρομαζει ο ανθρωπος .  Να πουμε εδω οτι οτι δεν γνωριζουμε την πιεση  του δικτιου, .τι μπωρει να ειναι αυτο?ευχαριστω.


έχει μείνεις αέρας μέσα.

----------

apavlidis (17-04-20)

----------


## apavlidis

> έχει μείνεις αέρας μέσα.


Σίγουρα έχει μείνει αλλά σιγά σιγά θα φύγει... Αν λειτουργεί σωστά και το εξαεριστικο του θερμοσίφωνα θα πρέπει σιγά σιγά να φύγει ακόμα και προς εκείνη την κατεύθυνση. 

Στάλθηκε από το 5047U μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## τασσος

εγω εδω και χρονια βγαζω το αντεπιστροφο απο τη βαλβιδα το μονο μειωνεκτιμα ειναι να μην ειναι ο θερμοσιφωνας ανοικτος σε διακοπη νερου γιατι χανει το νερο

----------


## vasilllis

> εγω εδω και χρονια βγαζω το αντεπιστροφο απο τη βαλβιδα το μονο μειωνεκτιμα ειναι να μην ειναι ο θερμοσιφωνας ανοικτος σε διακοπη νερου γιατι χανει το νερο


και το οτι πινεις το νερακι του θερμοσιφωνα.

----------


## τασσος

το θεμα ειναι οτι η πιεση χανετε στους σωληνες του κρυου

----------

